# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη Samsung] samsung syncmaster 15 v2

## nikostrimmer

μετα απο αλλαγη σκασμενου πυκνωτη 1000μf στα 10v τωρα ανοιγει το πρασινο λαμπακι οτι ειχε ρευμα αλλα δεν εχω καθολου εικονα και η καρτα γραφικων του pc λειτουργει κανονικα βαζω αλλη οθονη και βλεπω.καμια ιδεα?

----------


## manolo

Στη θέση σου δεν θα άλλαζα μόνο τον σκασμένο αλλά και τους άλλους ηλεκτρολυτικούς του τροφοδοτικού. Δεν μπορεί να έσκασε ένας και οι άλλοι γύρω του να είναι άψογοι ακόμα κι αν φαίνονται ΟΚ..

----------

